# Puppies born with spotted noses.



## Fluffyspoos

I've seen pictures of pups with pink noses with either brown or black spots on not just newborn poodles, but other breeds as well. Though when I see a lot of adult dogs, I don't think I've ever seen an adult dog with a spotted nose (not including snow nose.) So is this a pretty common thing and their noses just fill out?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Incoming cute alter:

English bulldogs









Border collies


----------



## AgilityIG

The noses will generally fill in over time.


----------



## puppylove

My aussie's puppy nose was almost 1/3 pink. His adult nose is black but if you look inside the nostril you can still see some pink. 

Sometimes they don't turn completely black. That would be a fault and poor puppy would probably suffer from sunburned nose alot.


----------



## wishpoo

For some breeds it is a normal occurrence and even is OK for adults to have "spotted" noses. 

For a poodle it is a major fault as an adult ! Now , I think that some white puppies might have some lighter pigmentation at birth but is should fill up completely VERY fast !!!! By 4 weeks , as far as I know, noses should definitely
be black ... I never saw newborn spoo in person, but I know from thousands of photos I saw over years of good breeders that noses were always uniformly black at just few weeks of age :rolffleyes:


----------



## Poodlepal

My white/cream pups that have been born with pink noses turn black within a couple of weeks. If they are born a little early, they are likely to have all pink noses and pads. If born later, they may be all black or spotted. Never had one that didn't black up nicely in short order.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

The reds are born with pink noses, and within a couple of days look like you dunked their noses in soot, and within a couple of weeks are usually as black as coal.

Whippets are born with bright pink pads and bright pink noses and look like little piglets, then they begin filling in and are totally black by about seven weeks of age. It is fun to watch the transition, but scares the heck out of you when you have grown up in a family that bred black and silver Spoos. I nearly fainted!!


----------

